# Terminal based Norton Commander program?



## Spartrekus (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello,

Norton Commander was simple, powerful, reliable, and easy for everyone.

mc is a possible alternative.

Eventually have you heard of a source code of norton commander? maybe un--assembling the executable?

Best regards


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 11, 2018)

I've not used Norton Commander since early 90's but I never heard of its source code being available anywhere. That said, I think the closest thing on the _market_ is misc/mc. There is lfm (python written, meh) what seems similar.

I tried using misc/mc some time ago instead of x11-fm/pcmanfm, and discovered I can't live without the thumbnail previews anymore.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm a complete misc/mc addict 

On all my servers I keep several screen sessions open which usually all run Midnight Commander


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 12, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> I tried using misc/mc some time ago instead of x11-fm/pcmanfm, and discovered I can't live without the thumbnail previews anymore.



Try sysutils/py-ranger, it's also terminal file manager,
it has also preview option for graphics and text files (previews for graphics
works only with xterm and urxvt (works better with xterm), also w3m-img should be installed).


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 12, 2018)

ILUXA said:


> Try sysutils/py-ranger, it's also terminal file manager,
> it has also preview option for graphics and text files (previews for graphics
> works only with xterm and urxvt, also w3m-img should be installed).


I've tried ranger too but didn't like how it behave or something. Basically I don't like it. 

Thanks!


----------



## balanga (Jul 12, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> I'm a complete misc/mc addict



Me too!

Although I often feel that I'm missing out on a lot of its features. Just wish someone could point out a tutorial of handy hints and tips.


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm using mc-light because it have less libs.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 12, 2018)

I am also misc/mc addicted but  there is old file manager misc/ytree. If you decided for X try to look at x11-fm/worker.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2018)

Midnight Commander is _exactly_ like the old Norton Commander. So why would you want to reverse engineer an old MS-DOS executable to basically archive something that's been done already?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jul 13, 2018)

My personal favourites are misc/linm (inspired by MDIR for MS-DOS) and misc/nnn (minimalist and extremely lightweight, yet very versatile and easy to use, pure awesomeness)


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 15, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Midnight Commander is _exactly_ like the old Norton Commander. So why would you want to reverse engineer an old MS-DOS executable to basically archive something that's been done already?



They may eventually look the same, ok. This is a two panel.
https://www.abandonwaredos.com/abandonware-game.php?abandonware=Norton+Commander+5.5&gid=1814

mc is similar but not exactly the same.
I believe that mc is not so easy to use.
Norton Commander was easier to use. Everyone knows nc (likely) and can work with it. Just some guess, but... can be discussed.


----------

